# FS/FT: Bolivian Rams



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have 4 bolivian rams. They are juveniles, around three months old.

I will sell them or trade them for some equipment. If interested pm me.

Thanks


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Price is $6.00 each


----------

